# 3 Tier Aquariums



## pricelessparrots (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all, Im new here and have joined to seek some advice. 

I have 4 small 2 foot aquariums. But they are on a tiered framework 1 above the other. 

4 tanks plus sump tank at the bottom, all tiered one above the other on a wooden framework.

My question is using the sump as the filter at the bottom how an earth do i plumb all the tanks into each other so they all can be filtered using the same sump. 

There will be an inlet into the sump and a pumped return to the tanks. 

Im thinking overflow into a return pipework which takes the water down to the sump, then pumped back up using 1 pump and each tank tee'd off using a valve on each one. What do you think??

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Paul..
ether drill the glass near the top of each tank for bulkhead fittings...
or do what this person did...
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/simplified-overflow-system-8221.html


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You will have to use some kind of overflow in each tank. Which can even be made from pvc.


I think (but have never done) you can plumb them in series or parallel. I haven't done multiple display tanks so can't say.

In series the top tank drains to the one below and so on until the bottom one drains to the sump. Under that operation all tanks receive the same amount of water flow.

In parallel each tank drains to the sump directly and the return is split so then each tank has an input directly from the pump return line. With that you can adjust the return lines so that each tank receives a different flow.



my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I found this old thread on the pvc overflow. No cutting glass needed.


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/pvc-overflow-3492.html


----------



## pricelessparrots (Oct 31, 2010)

Im going to just use bulk heads on the side of the aquarium as an overflow into a vertical pipe that runs up the side of the 3 aquariums, each have a swept T facing downwards.
This should give me what i want. This set up is not for fish its for breeding snails. Strange you may think!
The 3 tanks are on a stand one above the other with room to get to each tank. This verticle waste pipe runs up the side of the tanks with swept T's to each of the tanks. 
I have a sump filter at the bottom so as the tanks are being filled from the return pump which is in the sump the water will overflow into the waste pipe taking it back down to the sump for re-filtering. 
Hope this sounds ok so far. 
each bulkhead will have a mesh cover stopping any snails getting into the pipe.

Does this sound ok to you all? Its the simplest solution I could think of. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## pricelessparrots (Oct 31, 2010)

I was wondering what filter media i should use in the sump, its for filtration for all the tanks, the last section before the return will hold heater and return pump, otherwise what would you all use. These tanks are for aquatic snails and not fish..


----------

